# 9/7 - Shaheedee Of Bhai Mani Singh



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 9, 2009)

Bhai mani Singh...one of the Shaheeds most remembered among the many hundred thousand shaheeds that Sikhi has in its chequered history of martyrdom for FAITH and REFUSL to CONVERT to the Islamic Faith.
The Very First Martyr was Guru Arjun Ji the Fifith nanak, compiler of the AAD GRANTH (SGGS). It was to be followed by a typhoon of tyranny with the newly established Sikh Dharam as its target. Sikh heads were sold for RS 80 each..a princely sum in those days, Sikh homes and hearths were demolished and sikhs made homeless and had to flee into the jungles and deserts or mountain regions, even the word GURU was BANNED and the related word "GURR" for  CANE SUGAR ROCK was also BANNED - just in case anyone pleaded that he was simply asking for cane sugar rock and not talking about the GURU !! Entire Sikh Families were put to the word...among the very firts CHILD MARTYRS were the 5 and 7 year old younger sons of Guur Gobind Singh Ji - Sahibzadahs Zorawar singh and Fateh Singh who were bricked alive in a wall in Sirhind after refusing to CONVERT to Islam.

Bhai mani Singh holds a unique place in this "world of Martyrs". He was born on March 10th, 1644 in a Village ALIPUR near Muzzafarbad in modern day pakistan in the house of Bhai  MAI DASS Ji and mother Madhuru Ji. His Grandfather  Bhai Baloo Rai Ji had been a devoted Sikh of Guru Hargobind Ji who died in the Battle of Amrtisar in 1628 when Mughal Army attacked Guru hargobind Ji sahib.
Bhai Mani Singh Ji had 12 brothers ( one Amar Chand died at a young age ). ALL 11 brothers served the Sikh Gurus devotedly and were MARTYRS to their FAITH. Bhai mani Singh Ji had 10 sons and out of that SEVEN were Martyrs in the Sikh Faith.- Can there be another similar example of such a Family - Grandfather Shaheed, 11 Brothers shaheed, and 7 SONS shaheed !!( This can only be equalled by Guur Gobind Singh ji Himself..His Great Grandfather Guru Arjun ji Shaheed, His Father Guru Teg bahadur Ji Shaheed, His Mother Mata Gujri Ji Shaheed, and His FOUR Sons shaheed - and this amply proves the Waho Waho Guru Gobind Singh Aapeh GUR- CHELA Principle announced in 1699 vaisakhi that the Sikh Guru is a PARAS that creates other PARAS !!)
BHAI MANI SINGH JI'S LIFE is a virtual lighhouse for a Sikh...He taught us how to LIVE and how to DIE a SIKH..adhering to the Lofty Principles of Gurbani and Rehatwaan Dastaardhree Amrtidharee Sikh Khalsa is to follow as he leads his life. Bhia Mani Singh ji had the good fortune to have the darshan of Guru har rai Ji...onwards to Guru Gobind Singh ji from whom he took the blessed Khandeh Dee Pahul. ( His original Name Bhai maniah ji was then chnaged to Bhai mani Singh Ji) Bhai mani Singh was a gifted SCHOLAR and thus Guru Gobind Singh ji made him his Diwan - Court Minister. Later he was sent to Harmandir sahib Amrtisar to be the THIRD GRANTHI (fater Bhai buddha Ji and Bhai Gurdass Ji ). On his arrival the firts thing that Bhai mani Singh ji did was to STOP the SODHI MARYADA and resume the GURMATT MARYADA at the Harmandier and Akal Takhat.
After the capture and Shaeedee of Khalsa Raaj's FIRST EMPEROR.. BABA BANDA SINGH BAHADUR, there arose a splinter group of Banda Singhs followers who began to beleive in him as the 11th Guru and became known as the Bandai khalsa. The leader of this splinter group was  Baba Amar Singh mahant Khemkarniah.Among themsleves these sikhs exchanged the new greeting called FATEH DARSHAN instead of the Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh ordained by Guur Gobind Singh Ji. This schism in the Panth was leading to a serious rift and...and this was bringing gladness to the Mughal Govt as they beleived the SIKHS now woudl have INTERNAL WARFARE and kill themsleves. The Danger of Civil War was real....and Mata Sundri Ji living in Delhi got wind of it and made it so that it was up to Bhai mani Singh ji to attempt the healing process - which Bhai Mani Singh ji accomplished successfully( He called BOTH sides to har Ki paurre Harmandir Sahib and told them that two pieces of paper - one with Fateh Darshan and the other with Waheguru Ji KI fateh would be dropped into the Sarovar and which ever paper floated FIRST would be considered RIGHT...the Paper with Wahewguru ji ki fateh Floated up FIRST and the Jaikara was accepted by all present that this is what Waheguru's Hukm is... and the Bandai Khalsa Group soon melted away into the pages of history.
Bhai Mnai Singh Ji then thought wh not call a SARBATT KHALSA of ALL Sikhs at Amrtisar and hold discussions on the Future of Sikhi and the Khalsa and forge new programmes for the coming years. Bhai mani Singh Ji apaproached the Mughal Governor Zakriah Khan for permission to hold a Diwali gatherign of Sikhs in Harmandir Sahib. Permission was granted for a fee of 10,000 takas (rupees) and the Gathering could be held for 10 days.
Bhai mani Singh ji sent out Letters of Invitation to all Sikhs and began preparations for the Diwali Sarbatt Khalsa ....but the Evil Mind of Zakriah Khan hatched a plan...he began to aseemble  alarge army so that when the Sikhs gathered in one large group, he could massacre them all at one stroke. Bhai Mani Singh Ji got wind of this evil scheme..and again sent out letters CANCELLING the EVENT.  Unfortunatley still a substantial number of Sikhs did come as they didnt receive the cancellation letters in time...and they were attacked by the waiting Mughal Forces under Zakriah Khan.....although a great number of SIKHS were indeed killed in the ensuing battle...Zakriah Khan was furious that his plan failed. Bhai mani Singh Ji was arrested and the 10,000 rupees was demanded to be paid forthwith. Bhai mani Singh ji replied that since the gathering was not held..no payment was necessary. The Residents of Amrtisar who held Bhai Sahib in great esteem offered to collect the RS 10,000 and pay off the Governor but Bahi mani Singh refused it as unprincipled and stuck to his stand that since no diwali was held no payment was to be paid. He was then called before the Kazi and the Punishment was...being CUT from JOINT to JOINT..oR CONVERT TO ISLAM.
A great number of SIKHS were cruelly put to DEATH in front of Bhai mani Singh ji to frighten him or make him change hsi mind about converting...BUT the 90 Year old Babbar Sher f a Khalsa refused to budge from hsi FAITH.
Finally Bhai mani Singh Ji was then brought to NAKHAS CHOWK in Lahore for a public execution.
The KAZI tried one last trick...He quoted Bhagta kabir Ji slok for SGGS..Mans janam dulaNbh hai..  Hoi na baro baar
Kabir Says this Human birth is priceless..it never comes again..just like once the ripe fruit falls off the tree..it can never be joined to the branch..
ਕਬੀਰ ਮਾਨਸ ਜਨਮੁ ਦੁਲੰਭੁ ਹੈ ਹੋਇ ਨ ਬਾਰੈ ਬਾਰ॥
ਜਿਉ ਬਨ ਫਲ ਪਾਕੇ ਭੁਇ ਗਿਰਹਿ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਲਾਗਹਿ ਡਾਰ॥ 30॥
(ਸਲੋਕ, ਭਗਤ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ, ਪੰਨਾ 1361)
and advised Bhai Sahib ji..why are you WASTING HUMAN BIRTH !! Convert to Islam and serve Humanity.
Bhai Sahib ji replied..OH Kazi Ji..I know what my Guru says...I know I may be born again...but who KNOWS that I may or may not be born a SIKH ...so why WASTE this SIKHI NOW ??
 ਜੀਵਿ ਜੀਵਿ ਮੁਏ ਮੁਏ ਜੀਵੇ॥ ਕੇਤਿਆ ਕੇ ਬਾਪ ਕੇਤਿਆ ਕੇ ਬੇਟੇ ਕੇਤੇ ਗੁਰ ਚੇਲੇ ਹੂਏ॥
ਆਗੈ ਪਾਛੈ ਗਨਤ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਕਿਆ ਜਾਤੀ ਕਿਆ ਹੁਣਿ ਹੂਏ॥
(ਵਾਰ-ਸਾਰਗ, ਮਃ 1, ਪੰਨਾ 1238)
So please carry out your Shariah Hukm...
The Zalaad picked up his Butchers knife and aimed it at Bhai Sahib jis WRIST.... STOP...STOP....said Bhai Sahib Ji ( and everyone thought..oh Bhai Sahib Ji is changing his mind...) BUT Bhai mani Singh ji told the Zalaad - Your INSTRUCTIONS just pronounced by the honourable Kazi accordign to shariah is that I be CUT JOINT BY JOINT...why are you aiming to cut off my wrist..BEGIN with the FINGER JOINTS....cut one by one...and after you have severed all the joints..then only does the WRIST come in its turn. Follow your orders diligently and let me follow my DHARAM diligently.
So this was how Bhai mani Singh Ji was Cut joint by joint...Index Finger into THREE parts..and so on..wrist, elbow, shoulder...feet toe by toe joint by joint, ankle, knee and thighs...all the time NOT a sigh..not a slightest painful groan..just simply the sweetest rendering of JAPJI SAHIB from Bahi Sahib jis lips..

Bhai sahib Bhai mani Singh Ji....the SCRIBE of the Sri Guru Granth sahib Ji copy at Damdama sahib that was compiled by Guru Gobind Singh ji, the man who made learning and teaching of Gurbani easier by creating the PANJ GRANTHI BOOKLET containing choice Banis form SGGS,( Japji sahib, anand sahib, oankar, sidh ghost etc etc) the DAS GRANTHI BOOKLET containing choice Banis form Guru Gobind Singh jis kirt (Jaap sahib Akaal Ustat. Swaiyahs etc ) and the Bai varaan - 22 Vaars from SGGS in one Booklet...SCHOLAR and SHAHEED Par excellence gave his life for his BELIEFS as cheerfully as he LIVED the LIFE of GURBANI. His life and shaheedee is  a LIGHTHOUSE to Modern YOUTHS...look and learn..!!
REMEMBER JULY 9th !!


----------



## susan (Jul 9, 2009)

I have heard Bhai Mani Singh Ji played a crucial role in keeping Sikhi alive,but I never knew to what extent. "Dhan Dhan Bhai Mani Singh Ji"


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 9, 2009)

susan said:


> I have heard Bhai Mani Singh Ji played a crucial role in keeping Sikhi alive,but I never knew to what extent. "Dhan Dhan Bhai Mani Singh Ji"



YES jios....
It is that blood of these mahaan shaheeds that provided the fuel for Sikhi's Rocket toLAUNCH/BURST so fast into space (  19th-20th century)...
DHAN DHAN Bhai Mani Singh Ji....( AND his FAMILY of SHAHEEDS )
The Bhai Mati Dass/Bhai Sati Dass FAMILY is another great family of shaheeds that I will mention in another article. Bhai Mati Dass and Sati Dass were martyrs in front of Guru teg bahadur Ji.Their family had over 12 shaheeds...Dhan Dhan Shaheeds of Sikhi.


----------



## susan (Jul 9, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji
I eagerly await your inspiring articles.
Everyday  I read something more impressive than the last about our Dharam. I confidently can say "I am a Sikh for life".


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jul 10, 2009)

Today, after going thro this article, I can proudly sayTHANKS to HIM I am proud to be a SIKH and their will be only this prayer on my lips when my turns come, MAY AKALPURAKH Bless me another Birth , if HE SO PLEASE, *in a Gursikhs house only.*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 10, 2009)

Jios,
Gurfateh.

Daily I am humbled...i do have a calendar/sikh history on a DAILY BASIS..which i read every morning..shaheeds fo the day are mentioned briefly....and i always assume that every sikh would naturally know all about these martyrs whose blood lies in our Foundations...and thus i waited till almost evening when I should have written about Bhai mani Singh Jis sheedee in the early morning when i celebrated it with my family with a Gurvaak/kheer parshaad and ardass. I would have missed writign it entirley if not fort eh constant bugging of one of my students who kept remindign me to put it on SPN..and am i glad that i did...Dhan Dhan Bhai Mani Singh Ji Shaheed..your mahaan shaheedee still has the force to ignite the really faithful....after nearly 250 years..it is as fresh as yesterday..THANK YOU all for  the kind words and encouragement...Guru Ji Bless.


----------



## SWARAN OBEROI (Nov 16, 2009)

gyani jarnail singh said:


> bhai mani singh...one of the shaheeds most remembered among the many hundred thousand shaheeds that sikhi has in its chequered history of martyrdom for faith and refusl to convert to the islamic faith.
> The very first martyr was guru arjun ji the fifith nanak, compiler of the aad granth (sggs). It was to be followed by a typhoon of tyranny with the newly established sikh dharam as its target. Sikh heads were sold for rs 80 each..a princely sum in those days, sikh homes and hearths were demolished and sikhs made homeless and had to flee into the jungles and deserts or mountain regions, even the word guru was banned and the related word "gurr" for  cane sugar rock was also banned - just in case anyone pleaded that he was simply asking for cane sugar rock and not talking about the guru !! Entire sikh families were put to the word...among the very firts child martyrs were the 5 and 7 year old younger sons of guru gobind singh ji - sahibzadahs zorawar singh and fateh singh who were bricked alive in a wall in sirhind after refusing to convert to islam.
> 
> Bhai mani singh holds a unique place in this "world of martyrs". He was born on march 10th, 1644 in a village alipur near muzzafarbad in modern day pakistan in the house of bhai  mai dass ji and mother madhuru ji. His grandfather  bhai baloo rai ji had been a devoted sikh of guru hargobind ji who died in the battle of amrtisar in 1628 when mughal army attacked guru hargobind ji sahib.
> ...


  bhai sahib had ten sons , all of whom served with their lives for sikhi...
1,2. Bhai mani singh ji's two sons *'chittar singh' & 'gurbax singh " *were executed along withhim in lahore on_ 24/june/1734._

3. *udai singh* in battle of chaqmkaur on _6 dec.1705._

4,5,6. *anik singh,ajab singh,ajaib singh* on _7 dec 1705,chamkaur_

7.      *bhai bachitar singh*- who faced the elephant -_ 8 dec 1705, chamkaur._

8.      *bhagwan singh-* _1700, anandpur sahib._

9,10.  *desa singh and balram singh* in different battles.

Bhai sahib's brothers...................
1. *hari chand *in _bhangani's war : 18/9/1688_

2. *bhai dayal das*: Along with *guru teg bahadur sahib* in delhi on _16/11/1675_

3. *bhai rai singh* and his sons-- *sital singh *and *bhai maha singh *( of *40 muktey* ) in diff. Wars.

Bhai sahib's gransons............
1,2,3.. *kesar singh, sohna singh, hathu singh-*- all  sons of *chittar singh* in _battle of chamkaur._

4,5,6,7. *meboob singh, fateh singh, albel singh and mohan singh *sons of *udai singh *at chamkaur..

8,9..     *sangram singh and ram singh* sons of *bhai bachittar singh*  at _battle of chiperchiri_ and with *bhai banda singh bahadur* respectively.


----------

